# 24 Volt Machine Light Bulb



## maker of things (Feb 12, 2016)

In case anyone else is looking for them.  This works in my machine.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TZQRAI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01


----------



## arvidj (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 12, 2016)

I just ordered these from ebay--hope they work, haven't received the yet. They aren't rated as bright as the one from Amazon.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121756570722?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## maker of things (Feb 13, 2016)

The specs look right, it's that GY6.35 base that seems to be a little harder to find.  Be sure to report back either way.


----------



## Blackhawk (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks maker, 
Been looking all over for that light.

Lanham


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 16, 2016)

Received the bulbs today---they work great, plenty bright.
Got 9 spares now


----------



## maker of things (Feb 17, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks jocat54, I'm going to order some of those for the lathe.


----------



## Blackhawk (Feb 18, 2016)

Got mine in, leads were a little wider than the original but works great, plenty bright.

Lanham


----------

